

Student data-mines himself, sells the info - Jghullinger
http://www.fastcompany.com/3009602/what-if-we-thought-more-often-about-being-tracked-online-man-stalks-himself-to-find-out#3

======
dregin
<https://cayova.com> will be offering something similar - you can opt into a
program where they sell on your stats, the same as facebook do, but share the
profits of the sale with you.

------
JosephRedfern
Reminds me of [http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2012/03/the-personal-
analytic...](http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2012/03/the-personal-analytics-of-
my-life/).

